# Moving to Melaka



## Laura L. (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi 
My family and I are moving to Melaka from the U.S. this June or July. This is a HUGE move for us and we are very excited. I have 2 boys ages 6 and 3. Do you know of any great schools in Melaka?
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## melakatown (Jun 23, 2013)

One word of warning about a place by the sea. Tanjung Kling is popular I know BUT there is ongoing reclaim of the sea. Be very careful what you buy with a 'sea view' because the sea might just move away!
I think the smart money is on Ayer Keroh area. The air is cleaner, land area generally bigger, but still very convenient for Melaka town and the north south highway.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just a reminder: 

*Forum rules*



> Do not use the forum as a place for advertising.
> You may not make posts to promote commercial, personal, or not-for-profit websites, products, or services.
> Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster.
> Self-promotional links to your blog, video channel, product, business, etc. are limited to your forum signature if you are an Active Member. Active members (those with a 5+ post count) are allowed only one link (no extra wording, lines of text, slogans, etc.). No one is allowed to post self promotional links in the main forum areas.
> ...


Jo xxx


----------



## cyap (Oct 27, 2013)

huge move indeed- i hope you're enjoying yourselves there now. some awesome food they have!


----------

